
Is there something like Hacker News but for Product management - recothem_reddy
I want to get into product management, I believe it would be the best skill for me to acquire before moving on into starting up on my own.<p>Is there something wrong with this thinking?<p>Is there a place I should start? Do I have to start from scratch, actually.
======
andrewtsaplin
Did you know [https://www.indiehackers.com/](https://www.indiehackers.com/) ?

~~~
recothem_reddy
No but now I know, thank you

